# Grumpasaurus Rex



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My first thought is that she is either in pain - or she knows she wouldn't have the strength to fight back if she needed to. So she wards off any danger. I've noticed in the past year or so that my 10-year-old will avoid contact with other dogs more and more (unless she knows them). If we are walking down the street, and a strange dog comes along, she will take a wiiiiiide walk around them - avoid any contact - and I think it's just because she knows that if they lunged, her reflexes are no longer 100% and she may not have the strength needed to fight back. It's very sad, but I wonder if that's what is happening with Milly, too. Just a thought. Good that you'll be able to consult with the vet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe she's just getting a little tired of being so 'nice'. I know in my old age I don't suffer fools with the patience I once did. How old is she?

I would say her romp at the barn...Penny is always happiest at the barn too...would indicate that physically she's still got game.

I think the seniors should be allowed some 'cranky'! Let us know what the vet says. :smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is she on thyroid meds? Maybe she is becoming low thyroid because that can be a sign of it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with us humans getting older, and not having, or wanting to deal with crap, in life, but sounds loke something going on with millies, health, or life.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

The vet says she looks and sounds fantastic, and to keep doing whatever it is I'm doing. We'll see what happens when we get the bloodwork and urine tests back, but based on just her physical exam and attitude she's one of the best looking seniors my vet had seen. Milly has dropped some weight though, since switching from an all ages diet (Fromm Surf and Turf) to Pro Plan Senior - if she continues to drop weight the vet wants me to switch her back to adult food. Lucky for Milly, she does get a slight increase in food. Her weight is on the very slender side of ideal - so she just isn't allowed to lose anymore.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope all the test, and blood work come back good.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be low thyroid, and is easy to treat. I hope you can find a way to help her.


----------

